# How Much for 20 lb Dog?



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, so lets say I want to feed Tucker (he weighs 20 lbs) all raw. Am I figuring this right that @ 2%, I should be feeding him .4 lbs of food a day? How many ounces is that? I'm terrible at math:redface: 
Does this amount include the weight of bones? 
Do I measure by weight or volume?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

TuckersMom said:


> Okay, so lets say I want to feed Tucker (he weighs 20 lbs) all raw. Am I figuring this right that @ 2%, I should be feeding him .4 lbs of food a day? How many ounces is that? I'm terrible at math:redface:
> Does this amount include the weight of bones?
> Do I measure by weight or volume?


Unless my math is off today it would be 6.4oz... just under 1/2lb. It doesn't have to be that exact amount EVERY meal. Some days you could feed 1/2 lb and some days you could feed 1/3 lb. It all balances out over time. Just keep and eye on his body condition to make sure he's not gaining or losing a lot of weight.

Yes, it includes the weight of the bones

Measure by weight. I'd recommend getting a small kitchen scale :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When I first started out I got a kitchen scale and weighed things. After a few days I got to where I could eyeball the amounts. Like Jon said it's fine for the amount to be a bit different from day to day. Just keep and eye on body condition to make sure the dog stays fit.

One day Lucky will eat a pound of food, the next a bit less, the next a bit more....etc. :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

here is a calculator  
just use this page for the calculator ignore anything else on it 
Calculate
I think my dog would be massive if every time he acted hungry i added a 1/2 lb :lol:


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Tobi that was very useful I will keep this in my favorties for when we start PMR in June.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Unless my math is off today it would be 6.4oz... just under 1/2lb. It doesn't have to be that exact amount EVERY meal. Some days you could feed 1/2 lb and some days you could feed 1/3 lb. It all balances out over time. Just keep and eye on his body condition to make sure he's not gaining or losing a lot of weight.
> 
> Yes, it includes the weight of the bones
> 
> Measure by weight. I'd recommend getting a small kitchen scale :wink:


Thank you! Your answers were very helpful to me.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> When I first started out I got a kitchen scale and weighed things. After a few days I got to where I could eyeball the amounts. Like Jon said it's fine for the amount to be a bit different from day to day. Just keep and eye on body condition to make sure the dog stays fit.
> 
> One day Lucky will eat a pound of food, the next a bit less, the next a bit more....etc. :smile:


Sounds good; thanks!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Tobi said:


> here is a calculator
> just use this page for the calculator ignore anything else on it
> Calculate
> I think my dog would be massive if every time he acted hungry i added a 1/2 lb :lol:


Wow! That calculator is AWESOME! Thank you so much! HA! yes, adding 1/2 lb is a lot to add for a snack, esp. a for smaller dog like mine :smile:


----------

